
Mobile Frameworks Comparison Chart - webmat
http://www.markus-falk.com/mobile-frameworks-comparison-chart/
======
viscanti
"Feature Supported" isn't well defined here. jQuery Mobile's persistant
footers are anything but persistant on iOS. That's a big feature for most UIs,
and something Sencha Touch got right a long time ago. That poor support for
viewport manipulations is lost in the rankings.

Instead of a Green/Orange/Red score for each platform, I think a letter grade
or percentage of supported features would be better. Someone who hasn't
developed with jQuery Mobile will think that since it has a green ranking for
iOS, that they'll actually be able to make things that look like iOS apps.
They won't (although iOS 5 should fix that issue).

------
matan_a
This is somewhat misleading because it makes the false impression that these
frameworks are mutually exclusive.

PhoneGap, for example, could be combined with Sencha Touch to get native
functionality.

~~~
frankdenbow
Came here to say this. PhoneGap in particular differs greatly from most of
these frameworks.

------
dreamdu5t
Conclusion: They all suck.

We need a mobile framework that focuses on compatibility _first_ and features
_second._ Not a million clones of, "We can make HTML elements look like a
shitty iOS!"

Most of these aren't frameworks. They are libraries of interface widgets that
barely work.

------
barranger
The lack of MonoTouch/MonoDroid is the first thing that I noticed. While c#
may not be everyone's cup of tea, it can be used to develop across
iOS/Android/WP

------
Inufu
This would be infinitely more helpful if it would also list the platform you
can develop on - ie Linux, Mac, Windows.

------
JoeAltmaier
I checked all the checkboxes and got the whole chart. In fact the entire site
could be replaced by that chart?

